

Ask HN:Any HN folks developing products in SAP area? - bsnp

Hi All,<p><pre><code>  I am currently thinking of startup based on SAP, IPhone and Web 2.0 etc. It would be interesting to know if other HN startups out there working in SAP space.</code></pre>
======
ordinaryman
I work on a smaller sub-space : CRM, over App Engine.

~~~
bsnp
Wow. Very few people work in this area. Interesting to know that you are
working on CRM. I would be interested to know your experiences so far selling
the solution.

~~~
ordinaryman
// Missed to read your comment earlier. For further interactions mail me at
r.rajkumar[at]gmail[dot]com

The app (<http://crm.ifreetools.com>) is in alpha and the feedback till now is
encouraging. Users have already started mapping iFreeTools CRM to their sub-
domains, using Google Apps.

